# House training.



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

We have been trying to be very strict in keeping Lucy in sight all the time when she is in the house. But she still doesn't really get it 100 percent of the time. Yesterday, my husband went to the door of the deck and opened it and said "Do you want to go out?" and she ran away. About five minutes later, one of the other dogs wanted to go out and Lucy went too and peed right away. She obviously DID need to go out. This afternoon I discovered that she had peed under one of the kitchen chairs when we weren't watching.

I am wondering if there is anything we can do to teach her that when she needs to pee - she should go and bark at the deck door.

Oh - now I see that perhaps teaching her to bark is not a good idea according to some google searches. Maybe ringing a bell would be a better idea.


----------

